# Forum > News > Trade Support > Middleman Services > [Selling] BERAccount's Ownedcore Verified WOW Middlemanship Service

## BERAccounts

*SKYPE: kyradin336
DISCORD: BERAccounts#1111
WHATSAPP: +905375928018
WEB: BERAccounts (Under Progress)
FEEDBACK PROFILE: Selling - BERAccount's Unique & Premium WoW Account Vendor! Buy & Sell | EpicNPC Marketplace*



*BERAccounts* proudly presents the best World of Warcraft middlemanship services on whole EU and USA sections of Ownedcore! 




*ABOUT US--*

*BERAccounts* is a highly known Premium WOW EU Account Vendor. We have successfully sealed over 300 deals in one and half year. Now, *BERAccounts* is ready to serve to community as only Ownedcore verified World of Warcraft middleman in the market. Thanks to Ownedcore moderation for giving this oppurtunity to us, we will be able to offer this service to community. Our main reason behind this necessary move is, helping to keep WoW community protected with our hard to gain experience and knowledge. 



*MIDDLEMANSHIP FEES--*

Our fees are only %4.99 for the highest quality middlemanship service when it comes to World of Warcraft. We are decided to keep our middlemanship fees lower than any other middlemanship services in the market for show our respect to the community and Ownedcore. 



*HOW IT WORKS?--*

*For account sales*;

1-After middlemanship fees has been paid, we will demand account informations for detailed inspection. 
2-Buyer confirms the product and pays to seller via agreed payment channel. (Account information won't be shared with buyer at this stage of the trade.)
3-Seller confirms the payment and buyer gets his product after seller's confirmation.


*For character only sales*;

1-After middlemanship fees has been paid, we will demand last name of the seller's main account.
2-Buyer have to provide us desired account registration informations such as first name, country, battle tag ID and digital game codes that would require for upgrade the account.
3-Seller transfers his character to new account that created by us. After character arrives, detailed inspection begins.
4-Buyer confirms the product and pays to seller via agreed payment channel. (Account information won't be shared with buyer at this stage of the trade.)
5-Seller confirms the payment and buyer gets his product after seller's confirmation.



Note: We are also providing middlemanship services for other games and products. Feel free to contact with us!

----------


## Stige

Added you on Discord.

----------

